# Polaridad de las salidas



## GEORGEL (Ene 10, 2007)

Alguien sabe como identificar la polaridad de las salidas para las bocinas de un autoestereo?


----------



## Pity (Ene 10, 2007)

Mas o menos es fácil.

En un altavoz la polaridad no tiene mucha importancia, la señal que va a utilizar es alterna y realmente nos daría igual que se moviera en un sentido o en otro.

Lo que si es imprescindible es que estén enfasados,  los dos  altavoces debe estar conectado con la miama polaridad, si se conectan con polaridades distintas podrían no generar sonidos ya que un altavoz "anula" la señal del otro.

Para averiguar cual es el positivo, coje una batería pequeña, 1,5V, conectalá a un altavoz con polaridad conocida, observa como se mueve la membrana, se moverá hacia dentro o hacia fuera, dependiendo de la polaridad. Seguidamente haz lo mismo con el altavoz del que no conoces la polaridad. Si comparas el movimiento de la membrana será fácil identificar cual es el positivo y cual el negativo, con una polaridad se mueve hacia fuera y con la contraria hacia dentro...

Salu2


----------

